# Antique PENN FRANKLIN Cast iron wood burning stove



## WomanDi (Mar 26, 2018)

Hi,

My uncle near Providence, RI has an old "Penn Franklin" stove and neither of us can find any info on it or the company. 

Near the base reads: "Keystone Heat & Light, 15 North 12 street Phila, PA".

He's not sure if he wants to restore it or what. I'm just helping him figure out when, what, who, how, etc.

Has anyone seen one or can someone point us in the right direction? Google hasn't been much help! 

Here's some pictures. Thanks!

- Diane


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Mar 26, 2018)

WomanDi said:


> Hi,
> 
> My uncle near Providence, RI has an old "Penn Franklin" stove and neither of us can find any info on it or the company.
> 
> ...



These guys are in RI, they might know something. http://stovehospital.com/


----------



## WomanDi (Mar 26, 2018)

Jan Pijpelink said:


> These guys are in RI, they might know something. http://stovehospital.com/



Thank you. I'll check it out!


----------



## begreen (Mar 26, 2018)

With a proper restoration the stove might bring a decent price. It looks to be from around the 1890's. Here is a fancier one that sold at auction for $1400 fully restored. Assuming all parts are there and there is no serious defects or cracking I would think he could get $5-600 to the right party.


----------



## WomanDi (Mar 27, 2018)

begreen said:


> With a proper restoration the stove might bring a decent price. It looks to be from around the 1890's. Here is a fancier one that sold at auction for $1400 fully restored. Assuming all parts are there and there is no serious defects or cracking I would think you could get $5-600 to the right party.
> View attachment 225025



Wow, that's a BEAUTY. It's nice to know that there IS another one out there. Slightly different model, but that's probably the closest he'd come. Thank you.


----------



## fbelec (Mar 29, 2018)

beautiful stoves. makes one wonder if they made them like that today how many arms and legs would we have to give up to have one


----------

